# LR/Mogrify 3.60 - Now conserves metadata



## Tim Armes (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all,

LR/Mogrify finally conserves the EXIF data when changing format.  This is done using the excellent ExifTool program (included in the plugin).

You may download it here:

http://timothyarmes.com/lrmogrify.php

Regards,

Tim


----------



## kiwibiologist (Feb 19, 2008)

Great work thanks - that solves the problem of no EXIF in the Zenfolio export plugin.
Alastair


----------



## mantra (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim Armes;8'23 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> LR/Mogrify finally conserves the EXIF data when changing format.  This is done using the excellent ExifTool program (included in the plugin).
> 
> ...



hi 
why don't make a simple command line for exiftool , a simple command line
with source , destination and a blank space where we can add exiftool commands

for example somebody could be happy to erase own serial number or name or other private info , with exiftool is very easy

or sombody would like to eport files with a metatada  hierarchy, exiftool could too

it would be really very appraised, estimated a SIMPLE plugins (maybe with not a short limit for the free version)

thanks for your job and for your effort


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 24, 2008)

Giovanni, see Jeffrey Friedl's Run Any Command piglet.


----------



## mantra (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark Sirota;9'32 said:
			
		

> Giovanni, see Jeffrey Friedl's Run Any Command piglet.




yes but is linked to flickr or picasa or other export plugins

i would love to export to my hd!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 25, 2008)

Giovanni, then how about asking Jeffrey to make it available separately, or to write a plug-in that does nothing but allows piglets?


----------



## mantra (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> Giovanni, then how about asking Jeffrey to make it available separately, or to write a plug-in that does nothing but allows piglets?




Mark what should i do send an email ?
i haven't the address


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 25, 2008)

Leave a comment on his Run Any Command Piglet page.


----------

